# Resources - please contribute!



## Jana337

Dear foreros**)*,

This thread is for you to suggest resources for languages discussed in this forum. Once approved by me, suggested links will be moved to this fully moderated thread and deleted from this one.

It is not possible for me to assess the quality of the links for languages I do not understand or speak well. Native speakers are encouraged to point out problems with both links suggested here and links in the other thread.

We encourage you to help us collect as many helpful links as possible. Please abide by the following guidelines: 

1. Do not post links for languages not covered in this forum. If you would like to suggest a link for those languages, contact the moderator(s) of the appropriate forum. 
2. Do not send me PMs with links (unless you have doubts about their acceptability or unless you are a new member who cannot yet post links). I do not want to forego feedback from other natives.
3. Before you post, click here to make sure that the link you want to propose has not yet been added. 
4. Do not post links to websites that
are commercial (some unobtrusive advertising is acceptable as long as the language resource is available for free);
contain illegal material;
violate the rules of WR in any way.
5. To maximize clarity, please stick to the following required format:

Language 
Category label 
Link - a *brief* description in *English* ​ 
Example: 
Russian
Grammar
http://www.alphadictionary.com/rusgrammar/index.html - interactive online reference​
Category labels include, but are not limited to: Dictionaries, grammar, online courses, pronunciation, etymology, writing, vocabulary for tourists.

6. Most of the links should be language-related, but general information about culture and history is admissible.
7. You may provide translations of important navigational terms for sites not in English.

**) Forero - a member of the WR forums (click here - *1, 2*)*


----------



## Q-cumber

These are plug-ins for the Opera browser:
*Вокабулар Widget*
http://widgets.opera.com/widget/4076/

Serbian vokabular widget (http://www.vokabular.org)

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Terminologický slovník biológie rastlín by drejk *
V1.1

Search in the dictonary of botanic terms in slovak language.

Vyhľadávajte pojmy v terminologickom slovníku biológie rastlín.

http://widgets.opera.com/widget/6838/


----------



## natasha2000

http://learnserbian.blogspot.com/

On-line school of Serbian language. Very well done, with exercices, grammar, listening comprehension etc.


----------



## Duya

WannaBeMe said:


> Hello!
> 2) what is et*ym*ology of _nemoj _and _neka_?



We forgot to answer the etymology question, apparently.

Hrvatski jezični portal (bookmark!) is your friend:

*nemoj:* ne- + _imp._ *moj (skraćeno) od _v._ moći (I)
*neka:* _prasl._ *nekъ, *nexъ (_polj._ niech)

Mod note:
worth bookmarking indeed  we'll include it into resources


----------



## boriszcat

http://slovniky.atlas.sk/

Hi Jana,

This is my favorite Slovak dictionary. It's two way with English, French, Spanish, Hungarian, German, Italian, Russian, and even Roma! I thought you might like to add this to the Slovak resources page.

Thanks,
boriszcat


----------



## kasiam

I still can't post any links here (I think), but this link can be interesting:
steen.free.fr/slovianski/constructed_slavic_languages.html. It is a list of constructed slavic languages, compiled by a dutch linguist. 

Kasia


----------



## Norma E.

http://prevodi.freehostia.com/glosari.htm

terminološki resursi za prevoditelje...


----------



## Azori

http://slovniky.lingea.sk/

Dictionary, Slovak to English, German, French, Spanish, Russian, both directions, accepts words in any form regardless of case, number, tense and mood, Slovak diacritics necessary - keyboard


----------



## kudikamo

Hrvatska gramatika.  Barić, Lončarić, Malić, Pavešić, Peti, Zečević i Znika, 1997.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/27175104/Hrvatska-gramatika-Bari%C4%87-Lon%C4%8Dari%C4%87-Mali%C4%87-Pave%C5%A1i%C4%87-Peti-Ze%C4%8Devi%C4%87-i-Znika-1997


----------



## DenisBiH

"Govor grada Sarajeva i razgovorni bosanski jezik" (in Bosnian)
Senahid Halilović, Ilijas Tanović, Amela Šehović

http://www.slavistickikomitet.ba/objavljene.html

A freely downloadable PDF book (seems to be offered freely by the publisher, also available in print). Contains a historical overview of the speech of Sarajevo, and more importantly, a short dictionary of modern colloquial/informal Bosnian lexis as well as jargon.


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

Hi,
  You might want to modify the description of the http://polish.slavic.pitt.edu/~swan/beta/ site.  The person who asked about conjugations of Polish verbs today (June 20) might not know to look in this resource.


----------



## DenisBiH

Kitabhana e-Library

Poetry and some prose from Bosnia-Herzegovina, mainly but not exclusively Bosniak (Bosnian Muslim) authors. Includes the Ottoman period, Austro-Hungarian period and beyond. For some authors only biography is available pending permission to publish their work on the site.

Not sure if it's within the scope of the Resources thread, but it may be useful for language learners, those specifically interested in Bosnian language and literature, and those interested in older texts from the area. A short description (in German) of Kitabhana on Slavistik-Portal (Staatsbibliothek zu Berlin)


----------



## natasha2000

*Srpski jezički atelje*
http://www.srpskijezickiatelje.com
This is a site about Serbian orthography and grammar, as well as every day's doubts about Serbian grammar or orthography. It also contains the updated rules of  personal names transcription to Serbian language from about 20 foreign languages. It also possible to write them if you have a doubt. They answer to your personal e-mail.


----------



## el_tigre

Dictionaries:
Croatian-English:

taktikanova
rjecnik
Engleski rječnik
Bosiljak


German-Croatian:

N_H
taktikanova
onlinerjecnik

Basque-Croatian


----------



## natasha2000

Moderators, please check these links you have in the Resourses thread in Croatian part:

*Grammar:*
http://www.verba.org/owa-verb/verba_...tter=&status=1- conjugation of verbs
http://seelrc.org:8080/grammar/mainf...?nLanguageID=1 - comprehensive reference
http://learn-croatian.com/rodovi.php - selected grammar topics
http://www2.bc.edu/~niebuhro/crogrammar.htm - grammar tables

Some of them are dead links, some of them lead to different page, and some of them appear to be malitious web sites (according to Google, I didn't check it out for myself).
Thank you.


----------



## el_tigre

http://www.scribd.com/doc/52055062/HR-EU-rjecnik-2011-04-01 Croatian-Basque dictionary


Basque-Croatian dictionary


----------



## espfutbol98

The BEST website for learning BCS BY FAR:



> basic-croatian.blogspot.com


 

Don't let the "basic" fool you, this is pretty much an online textbook in the form of a blog that goes very in depth into the languages as well as regional dialects and slang. Also available in PDF format. It is organized logically and written in a very understandable way. Also questions regarding grammar or any aspect of the country are usually responded to within a couple days.


Also by the same author, 





> croatian-verbs.blogspot.com


 gives conjugations and more importantly, the cases required for the complex use of the phrases.


Also I hope this isn't against the TOS but:


> thepiratebay.org/torrent/6257814/Serbian_Learning_Pack_(Books)
> thepiratebay.org/torrent/6257803/Serbian_Learning_Pack_(Audio)


These are most BCS textbooks in existence and most are professional quality, not scanned. Personally, I've waited years to find those books and they just got uploaded.


----------



## Azori

Slovak - Czech / Czech - Slovak online dictionary:

http://slovniky.lingea.cz/Home.aspx?set=skcz&n=7fffff


----------



## natasha2000

espfutbol98 said:


> The BEST website for learning BCS BY FAR:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the "basic" fool you, this is pretty much an online textbook in the form of a blog that goes very in depth into the languages as well as regional dialects and slang. Also available in PDF format. It is organized logically and written in a very understandable way. Also questions regarding grammar or any aspect of the country are usually responded to within a couple days.
> 
> 
> Also by the same author,  gives conjugations and more importantly, the cases required for the complex use of the phrases.
> 
> 
> Also I hope this isn't against the TOS but:
> 
> These are most BCS textbooks in existence and most are professional quality, not scanned. Personally, I've waited years to find those books and they just got uploaded.



I think you do violate TOS:

http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq

Look at number 4.


----------



## Arath

Bulgarian grammar book: http://www.mling.ru/iazik/bg/gramm_akadem_morf.pdf (In Bulgarian)

English <-> Bulgarian, French <-> Bulgarian, German <-> Bulgarian, Greek <-> Bulgarian, Italian <-> Bulgarian, Spanish <->Bulgarian, Turkish <-> Bulgarian and Bulgarian <-> Bulgarian dictionary: http://eurodict.com/

A dictionary with inflected form and even most complex tense constructions: http://rechnik.chitanka.info/

A very old Bulgarian grammar book: http://www.easy-share.com/1917529599/A grammar of the Bulgarian language.pdf (in English)

Bulgarian major TV Channels: http://bnt.bg, http://btv.bg, http://novatv.bg


----------



## Orlin

Serbian (BCS), orthography (spelling): kako se piše.


----------



## vianie

Czech-Slovak Parallel Corpus     http://korpus.sk:8088/manatee.ks/index​
Russian-Slovak Parallel Corpus  http://korpus.juls.savba.sk/parus/

French-Slovak Parallel Corpus   http://korpus.juls.savba.sk/frask/

English-Slovak Parallel Corpus   http://korpus.sk:8091/manatee.ks/index


----------



## iwwi

*Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika*

http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/sskj.html


----------



## iwwi

Slovene text-to-speech application

http://www.alpineon.com/proteus/test/eng.html


----------



## qwqwqw

Serbian-English Dictionary  http://www.recnik.com/


----------



## iezik

Slovenian
Grammar
http://www.seelrc.org:8080/grammar/mainframe.jsp?nLanguageID=8 - 200-page Slovene grammar in English


----------



## vianie

Retrográdny slovník slovenčiny, an ingeniously managed Slovak retrograde dictionary.


----------



## vianie

Some new PDF files

Phonetic and Phonological Aspects of Slavic Sibilant Fricatives

Distances between Polish and other Slavonic languages: A phono-typological comparison

A Phonetic and Phonemic Analysis of the Czech of a Native Bilingual American English Speaker

Comparison of Korean, Slovak and Czech Phonological Systems from the Educational Point of View

Quantity in Slovak and in British English

Rhythm and tempo in Slovak


----------



## dzsobacsi

A comprehensive online Slovak course which maybe useful for others as well
It is free but registration is required.

slovake.eu/en/


----------



## Azori

Bulgarian, Croatian, Czech, Polish, Russian, Serbian, Slovak, Ukrainian
Dictionaries
http://www.dict.com/ - online dictionaries for 28 languages (including some Slavic ones). Currently, for almost every language combination there seem to be about twenty thousand entries. The language interface can be picked from the menu (e.g. Bulgarian, Serbian).


----------



## Daniel.N

*Croatian *grammar/course: http://easy-croatian.blogspot.com

Please REMOVE references to http://learn-croatian.com or at least add a remark that not all information given there is accurate. (e.g. http://learn-croatian.com/akuzativ.php gives a completely wrong list of prepositions with the accusative case)

Also, http://www.bosnianlanguage.com/ seems not to be working anymore


----------



## DiegoAlatriste

Russian translation to Sp,It,Gm,Po,Fr,Fi,Jp,Eg and back (also some to/back of the listed languages)   http://www.translate.ru
Phrases translated as well.


----------



## Милан

Serbian dictionary
http://www.srpskijezik.com/Home/Index


----------



## bovdur

Ukrainian slang dictionary Myslovo


----------



## ger4

Lower Sorbian / Dolnoserbski
Dictionary
http://dolnoserbski.de/ndw/ - German <> Lower Sorbian

Upper Sorbian / Hornjoserbski
Dictionary
http://www.boehmak.de/ - German <> Upper Sorbian


----------



## Lubella

the most complete and wonderful, the biggest Ukrainian explanatory dictionary http://sum.in.ua/

http://www.lingvo.ua/uk multilanguage dictionary


----------



## Barubek

Czech textbook of Russian language from 1892 - http://kramerius.mzk.cz/search/i.jsp?pid=uuid:a8e55393-d9ee-11e0-b032-0050569d679d


----------



## Lubella

Ukrainian
Dictionaries
The site has a dictionaries of antonyms, homonyms, accents and phraseological http://svitslova.com/


----------



## ger4

Upper Sorbian
Grammar 
Upper Sorbian grammar


----------



## miasam

Bulgarian
Online library
Моята библиотека


----------



## miasam

Bulgarian
Spelling, punctuation, grammar
Как се пише?


----------



## ilocas2

Czech-Polish dictionary of vulgarisms:
Vulgarismy v polštině


----------



## JGIC

*Ukrainian*
_Dialogues and Conversational Courses_
simplang - Ukrainian Course


----------



## miasam

Bulgarian

Colloquial Bulgarian, Том 1 (Vol. 1)
Colloquial Bulgarian

other Bulgarian textbooks in Google Books
colloquial bulgarian - Google Търсене

online dictionary pack (+ an English one)
Всички избрани речници - Словоред


----------



## Evo900

*Bulgarian Resources*

Anki deck for Bulgarian Cyrillic (has cursive forms and audio)
More Anki decks for Bulgarian
My go to dictionary for English to Bulgarian and the other way around
My prefered dictionary for conjugations, plural/definite forms, etc. (BG only)
Some very good and detailed Bulgarian grammar explanations
Bulgaro: a method to learn Bulgarian online similar to Duolingo
Another course inspired by Duolingo, on Memrise


----------



## miasam

*Bulgarian* online reference for various types of questions - lexical, grammatical, orthographical, punctuational etc:
Написаното остава. Пиши правилно!


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*

makedonski.info
Дигитален речник на македонскиот јазик (_Digital Dictionary of the Macedonian Language_)


----------

